# unclaimed band names



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I kind of like "and the" band names

Waldo Heffernan and the Heffertones
Billy Dash and the Hyphenaters


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Big Stinky and the Dry Rots


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My favourite band name ever is “The The”. And as a bonus they were a great band too.

They could reform and call it The The and The The‘s.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The Purple Jimmy Hats.

Senokot Slim And The Bottle Rockets.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Jack and the Hammers


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Kids in the Hall had the all time classic:

Rod Torkelson's Armada Featuring Herman Menderchuck


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

Oprahs Book Club


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don Valley and the Parkways


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Kaopectate and the runs


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Aunty Mommy and the Uncle Daddies


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

One from The Simpsons: Daddy's Soul Donut


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Steel Vengeance and the Dry Heaves
Top Hat and the Lost Bunnies
Uncle Bobber and the Rusty Hooks


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I always though "The Dirty Knobs" but now that's taken.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Afghanistan Banana Stand Band (not unclaimed, but pretty funny).


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Aunty Mommy and the Uncle Daddies


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 434372


Uncle F--ker?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> Uncle F--ker?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Walmart Karen and The Pussy Farts.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My answer to this kind of question is always “Chuck ‘n’ His Cookies”.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


>


I can say without even a scintilla of hyperbole that this is the greatest song in movie history.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> I can say without even a scintilla of hyperbole that this is the greatest song in movie history.


Well what do you expect, they're Canadian


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

The Fallopian Swim Team?


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 434372


Oh Jeezus, please no!

Which makes me think... 

_Big loaf and in-breads_


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Father Peter and the Celibate Priesthood

Hermione and Her Hermaphroditic Harem


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Hermione and Her Hermaphroditic Harem


Holy Horseshit that's hard to say!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are a couple that I don't think any band would want for a name:

Faker

Luke Warm and the Mediocres


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Pickle Up My Grandmother's Butt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Stupidest band name I was ever a part of: By Special Appointment. The band leader, an older guy, would take a bow when he said it. It confused people. Mostly Elvis covers and what we now call old country. I hung on for a year or so before moving on, but at least I got regular gigs.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Funny Band Names


Hundreds of the funniest, wackiest and most absurd rock music band names as compiled by digitaldreamdoor.




digitaldreamdoor.com


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Once played in a band called Frankie and the Penetrators. Again, I didn’t name it, just joined it. Though the name would have held us back, there were other factors, LOL.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Cosmic Spunk Mop & The Love Children


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

When I was teaching canoeing one of our student's name was "Matt Buck" which I think is a great great name. He was from Colorado, I think. Probably big in US politics somewhere by now.

alt: Matt Buck and the Loonies
R&B: Matt Buck and the Millionaires
Blues: Matt Buck and One Thin Dime
Country: Matt Buck
etc etc


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I was recording a punk band once and was thinking of punk band names. All I got to wasThe Oozing Pubes, and along the same line, Clap Drip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Iodine Finger


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Free Beer Tomorrow


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Granny Pannys


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Spastic Moyle


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hugh G. Rection and the Hard Times.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> Kaopectate and the runs


Ipecac and the Upchucks!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

A buddy in high school had a band “Big Duke & the Twins”.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The Legendary Stenographers


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Kenmac said:


> Here are a couple that I don't think any band would want for a name:
> 
> Faker


You know, I think Faker is a pretty good name.

Google says ... taken.

And they're not terrible.


----------



## nman (Sep 14, 2019)

Suzy & The Bird Dogs







suzyandthebirddogs.com


----------

